# Angel of Death.



## Ronnie T (Apr 7, 2013)

This morning after services a young man, (name is July, and he's 7 years old) looked way up at me and asked:  "Mr. Ronnie, do you think you'll ever talk about the death angel so I can learn more about it?"

I responded that I didn't believe there was such a thing an the death angel, but I assured him that I would deal with his question next week.

So, how bout a little help with an accurate response.
Is there a death angel?  He said some kids were talking about it at school.  I assume they've watched a movie that had a dark angel standing over a dying person.

I don't think I'm familiar with such a thing.  I'll have to investigate this week.  Wanna help me?
.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd want to know specifically what was meant. However, I'm wondering if an appreciation of "death" is not being formed in the young man's mind. I'm really wondering if the "death angel" is just children slang for dying or "stopping to be".

If I was a seven yr old and found out in school about someone walking in class with a few firearms...( and we find out all the most important and secret things in school from peers) the "death angel" might come up....

But perhaps it is something else all together... Parents? The "death angel" is also an adult spin in the abortion debate to describe some on the pro side.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never seen anything in the bible on death angels, but there is plenty on angels and their purpose.Maybe a good study on angels...I've always enjoyed those.I will never forget a man giving a study on them once from the OT to the NT and he concluded with his big ole bible open to the middle and flap it slowly one side then the other like a doves wings declaring this book is full of angels for us to learn about.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I know it's just a TV show but remember "Touched by an Angel?" They had a angel of death in that series. Maybe his parents were fond of that show.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 8, 2013)

I think it was other young kids at school who were talking about the "death angel".
It has him a little concerned that angels would be going around killing people.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 8, 2013)

Azrael, the Archangel of Death:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azrael


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Passover Angel of Death.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re:*

I know of no record in scripture that calls an angel an 'angel of death', but I am aware of angels of God carrying out death or assuming the role of such at God's command.  Check out 1 Chronicles 21, Isaiah 37, Acts 12:20-23.  Also, there are plenty of angels of God carrying out God's wrath in the Revelation.  Perhaps the idea comes from these.

Just a thought, but I think death (or the death angel if you wish to call it) is far more accurately portrayed as darkness or Satan himself.  In other words, God is all about light and life.  It is Satan who steals, kills, and destroys. 

There is no darkness in Christ our Lord!


----------



## Madman (Apr 11, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> The Passover Angel of Death.



That was my thought.  Was he talking about the angel of death at Passover?


----------



## formula1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re:*

Yes, the boy could have seen that in the Ten Commandments movie. Movies don't always stay true to scripture, as scripture only says the Lord struck down the firstborn of Egypt (Exodus 12:29)


----------



## gemcgrew (Apr 11, 2013)

It is a great opportunity to explain that Christ is the Creator and Sustainer of all things. So, even if there is such a thing as a death angel, Christ, being the Ruler and Disposer of all things, is sovereign over it's actions.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Apr 11, 2013)

If his questions were questions coming from something spiritual he heard, I believe he was asking about Satan. Satan was an angel.
If it were question heard from the world, I bet he is talking about the guy in the black robe carrying the sickle. Portrayed as the one sent to make sure you die.  I would ask which one he would be referring to.
.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 11, 2013)

The angel sent by God to bring about death is known as malakh ha-mavet in Hebrew. 



There are no references in the Bible to a specific angel of death but the concept is found frequently in rabbinic literature and in Jewish folklore.
 In the latter, for instance, the practice of pouring out all the water in pots and so forth when a death occurs is said to be based on the belief of that the Angel of Death dips his sword in the water and poisons it. Maimonides (Guide of the Perplexed, 3. 22) demythologizes the concept, understanding it as the life-denying, evil force that lurks in the human psyche. Maimonides quotes with much approval the Talmudic saying (tractate Bava Batra 16a) that Satan, the evil inclination, and the Angel of Death are one and the same. In Yiddish slang a man with destructive tendencies or one who is always running down others is called an Angel of Death.



Rabbi Dr. Louis Jacobs (1920-2006) was a Masorti rabbi, the first leader of Masorti Judaism (also known as Conservative Judaism) in the United Kingdom, and a leading writer and thinker on Judaism.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

formula1 said:


> Yes, the boy could have seen that in the Ten Commandments movie. Movies don't always stay true to scripture, as scripture only says the Lord struck down the firstborn of Egypt (Exodus 12:29)


 
Charleton Heston puts all the other Moses' movie characters to shame!  


In my opnion  !


(R.I.P. big guy)


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 17, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> The Passover Angel of Death.



That would be my thought as well.






gemcgrew said:


> It is a great opportunity to explain that Christ is the Creator and Sustainer of all things. So, even if there is such a thing as a death angel, Christ, being the Ruler and Disposer of all things, is sovereign over it's actions.



Exactly

Isn't there a quote from Martin Luther about something like that. I can't remember it exactly

The devil may be the devil, but he is Gods devil...


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 24, 2013)

angel of death AKA grim reaper. 

I think kids around that age are trying to grasp the concept of death.


----------



## PGP (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of great answers.....  there are several references in scripture that at least imply someone coming to earth, directed by God, to deal in death.  The tenth plague on Egypt, for example.  The fact that the child asked this question probably means he is thinking of life and death, perhaps after being prompted by the Holy Spirit.  It would be a great time to tell him about a person who said, "I am come that you might have life, and have it more abundantly".  John 10:10.  Because a person that knows the source of eternal life does not have to be concerned about a death angel.   It was a simple, childlike question.  So the simpler the answer, the better.   Too many adults get all wrapped around the axle with unimportant questions.  This question is important.  John 10:10, and John 3:16 are probably suitable answers.


----------



## smackdown51 (Jul 30, 2013)

just a thought but over in Revelations chapter 6, speaks of one on a pale horse and he that sat upon him was death. just what came to mind


----------



## hylander (Aug 17, 2013)

This was probably not what the boy was referring to but in Revelation 14:19 there is the verse that can be attributed to an angel of 'death's, so to speak.  19:  And the angel thrust in his sickle into the earth, and gathered the vine of the earth, and cast it into the great winepress of the wrath of God.  Verse 20 adds more to it.


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Archangel Michael!! What one could call the angel of war?death he always portrayed with a flaming sword! It is he ask for protection!


----------

